# 5 Vegas Series A Archtype Cigar Review - Dyed Wrapper Garbage



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Shocked by the high ratings. This cigar is garbage and that isn't opinion, it's fact. I recognize tastes vary greatly. I personally love maduro/osc...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Series A Archtype Cigar Review - Dyed Wrapper Garbage


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

With all due respect, doesn't the basic fact that many people have given the 5 Vegas "A" Series cigars high ratings, and enjoy them regularly, show that your opinion of them is just that? It would only reason to assume that if people like the cigar, as I and many others do, then it is in fact, not garbage to them, thus making your assessment a demonstration of your opinion and not the final word on what is or is not worth smoking.


----------

